# Recipe ideas



## Duke7807 (1/7/16)

Hey guys, 

I just started DIY and mixed my first flavour last night. I used CAP BRCC and CAP Hibiscus, it was really quite good! But I was just wondering, what other flavours could I make with those two? By adding one or two other flavours? Just wanted to hear what ideas you guys have! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dane (1/7/16)

Hi and welcome to the world of DIY, it really becomes quite a slippery but enjoyable hobby. 

I can't comment on the ingredients you have there, but if you are looking for recipe ideas I would suggest the following site. You can sort by rating and then look for ideas there according to its popularity.

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/list?q=&exclsingle=0&sort=score&direction=desc

A very popular simple 2 concentrate recipe is mustard milk which consists of TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream at 8% and TFA Strawberrry at 6% if that is a type of vape you would like. I would let it steep for a week. (http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/104221/Mustard+Milk+-+Simple+Strawberries+and+Cream)

A good shake and vape recipe is the Bronuts recipe (Chocolate Doughnuts...Yummy) (http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/189384/BRONUTS+by+%5BENYAWREKLAW%5D)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SAVaper (1/7/16)

What about:

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/200461/Beard+company+%2364+clone

or

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/41676/Floral+RY4+by+Facci

or
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/411863/Hibiscus+Rickey+v1


----------



## SAVaper (1/7/16)

What is BRCC?


----------



## Dubz (1/7/16)

SAVaper said:


> What is BRCC?


Blue Raspberry Cotton Candy...


----------



## SAVaper (1/7/16)

Dubz said:


> Blue Raspberry Cotton Candy...


Thanks. Sounds like interesting


----------

